# Exercise and anxiety



## Strangeginger1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi all

I'm new here so go easy on me... I was diagnosed with type 2 a few months back, and I feel I'm doing well at controlling my diet. However, I know I need to move more.

The problem is, exercise triggers my anxiety, and I can't find any topics on here on how to deal with this. It doesn't matter whether it's large groups or just exercising on my own. How do I get started without sending myself down a bad road? 

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi & welcome! Do you get anxiety from walking? Simply walking is excellent exercise.


----------



## Strangeginger1 (Oct 13, 2019)

Eddy Edson said:


> Hi & welcome! Do you get anxiety from walking? Simply walking is excellent exercise.



Thanks!

Well it depends on how I'm feeling, and how vigorously I walk. If I'm in a good place and I don't get out of breath or my heart rate up too much then I find it manageable, but then is it worth doing? It never feels like a gentle saunter is particularly good exercise, but admittedly I don't know much about it!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi and welcome from me too.
Well done for getting your diet in order.
It might help us to help you if we knew more about your anxiety issue with exercising. Steady physical work like gardening is an ideal way of getting exercise and lowering your Blood Glucose without it seeming like actual exercise. I have horses, so for me, mucking out and grooming and trimming feet and lugging haylage and straw about works the same way, so it may be your perception of exercise which is the problem. A brisk walk each day for just 10 mins is a good start as @Eddy Edson has suggested.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 13, 2019)

Strangeginger1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well it depends on how I'm feeling, and how vigorously I walk. If I'm in a good place and I don't get out of breath or my heart rate up too much then I find it manageable, but then is it worth doing? It never feels like a gentle saunter is particularly good exercise, but admittedly I don't know much about it!



I'm no expert, but I have read a bunch of studies - a bunch of different conclusions, but the common message seems to be that even a bit of gentle walking is beneficial and way better than no walking at all.  

I don't have anything to offer on the anxiety issue, sorry. Have you talked with yr HCP's about it?


----------



## Drummer (Oct 13, 2019)

My exercise is trudging off to folk clubs or music sessions and going to dance practices - as it is winter season and no more dancing out and about. It would be hard to feel anxious about that.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 13, 2019)

I agree that taking up a pastime which involves being active might be helpful in overcoming your anxiety, rather than actually committing to swimming or running or playing football etc. Gardening, dancing, walking a dog
The important thing is to do as much as you are comfortable with on a regular basis and gradually you should find that you are comfortable doing a little more each day. Setting yourself an easily achievable target is really important, so just walking to the end of your street and back or walking up and down stairs twice, 3 or 4 times a day. Gradually increase the distance or the number of times you climb the stairs etc. Without knowing your personal circumstances and abilities it is difficult to make specific suggestions but hopefully that gives you some ideas.


----------



## Strangeginger1 (Oct 13, 2019)

@Eddy Edson @rebrascora

Thank you, to be honest just chatting about it is helping a bit!

I think unfortunately it's an accumulation of things. I work better when I see exercise as more of a social thing, and I used to exercise with friends who I had known for a long time, but who have now unfortunately moved away. Now I struggle meeting new people due to aforementioned anxiety, especially with something when including something that I struggle with like exercise.

I find exercising alone leaves me to my thoughts, which isn't a great thing for me. However, you're obviously rigtt that something is better than nothing, I'll try 10 minute walks and see how I get on.

To be honest while my local GP has been excellent, I've found my diabetes doctor at the hospital to be unsupportive and patronising. However, you've reminded me I could consider chatting to my work occupational health department about this. They were excellent with my anxiety so well worth an ask. 

Thank you for the advice, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 13, 2019)

Strangeginger1 said:


> However, you've reminded me I could consider chatting to my work occupational health department about this.



I reckon that'd be a good move. Good luck!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 13, 2019)

I suffer from stress and anxiety too (anything outside my normal everyday routine sends me into a tail spin, even things which are supposed to be enjoyable) and I find that counting my steps helps focus me when I am walking or running and struggling to keep going .... or listening to music and/or humming or singing when I am doing less strenuous exercise. Of course the latter may cause stress or anxiety to others  but it helps me!


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi I’m type 1. And struggling with high numbers. Have yous any advice please?


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi @Newcastle and welcome. I am guessing you may be in the same part of the world as me.... ie the North East.

How long have you been diagnosed and what insulin(s) have you been given? How high are your readings?
For me eating low carb and injecting minimal fast acting insulin has helped me get my BG readings down but there is a course called DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating) which you would almost certainly benefit from. Your Diabetes team should refer you, but they may want to wait a few months until you get a little experience if you are newly diagnosed.


----------

